# Varnyard 2012 Reds



## Scott Hogge (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm giving up on my Varnyard deposits today.

Anyone aware of any breeders that currently have nice looking red babies and actually run real businesses?


----------



## Melissa (Jul 21, 2012)

Well I know how you feel, but I also know Bobby is probably very busy. It is hard being patient sometimes lol.


----------



## apocalypse910 (Jul 21, 2012)

todeyius said:


> I'm giving up on my Varnyard deposits today.
> 
> Anyone aware of any breeders that currently have nice looking red babies and actually run real businesses?



This is definitely your call but I'd be patient. He has certainly had some issues last year and may not have handled it well communication wise but he is not out to scam anyone. I just received an amazing extreme from him and couldn't be happier. I believe reds hatch later in the year than the rest, there is no reason to think that he won't come through then. 

Now I'm going to duck out of this thread before the usual war breaks out


----------



## got10 (Jul 21, 2012)

Heeeeeere we go again . lol


----------



## laurarfl (Jul 21, 2012)

Let's please not turn this into a discussion of past events concerning Varnyard Herps. That poor dead horse just cannot be beat any more! 

If you have information that contribute to the current clutch of reds, that would be great.

todeyius, you would lose your deposit, is this correct? If so, I would wait a bit longer so that you do not forfeit your money paid.


----------



## larissalurid (Jul 21, 2012)

todeyius said:


> I'm giving up on my Varnyard deposits today.
> 
> Anyone aware of any breeders that currently have nice looking red babies and actually run real businesses?



I am getting an extreme from him in a week or two. He is a real business, he's always gotten back to my emails as well as calling me to talk on the phone for at least an hour recently to tell me everything going on lately. Recently a bunch of people received their extremes and I talked to him the day they shipped where he was working from 5am to 230am when he called me that night. He has 600 animals that need to be shipped out and they take 3 weeks after hatching to do so. He will ask for the final payment when yours hatched, but not all have even hatched yet, never mind got old enough to ship out.
Bobby actually started this tegu thread before giving it to a new person to take over. Just be patient, there are lots of people who made me nervous on here as well thinking I wouldn't be getting my tegu. If you are that concerned just give him a call and he will get back to you if he isn't there. He got back to me the same day that I called recently.


----------



## bmx3000max (Jul 21, 2012)

i cant count how many times ive heard this i was in your shoes i waited a year since i orderd mine after the 2011 breading season and i eventuly got mine you just have to wait wich is the killer but trust me it will be worth it. he may somtimes be hard to contact but trust me when i spoke to him over the phone for over a hour i was reasured, bobbys a great guy and when push comes to shove he'll give you as much advice and help as possible,


----------



## Burke (Jul 25, 2012)

Anybody hear from Bobby? The reds were supposed to hatch by yesterday at the latest.


----------



## Thelegendofcharlie (Jul 25, 2012)

Burke said:


> Anybody hear from Bobby? The reds were supposed to hatch by yesterday at the latest.



Im wondering about this as well.
Any FIRSTHAND information would be much appreciated.


----------



## bmx3000max (Jul 25, 2012)

Just call bobby


----------



## bonedoc (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm waiting for a high contrast red as well. I spoke to Bobby after the extreme giants hatched as we are getting one of each. The reds hatch much later than the extreme giants, July-August. Be patient, he is a very busy guy. Your new baby will be worth the wait. As was previously said, you can always call him or email him. He will answer as soon as he can.


----------



## Burke (Jul 25, 2012)

I know, I talked to him Monday and he said they should be hatched by Tuesday because that would be 62 days.


----------



## Burke (Jul 26, 2012)

Anybody have any updates?


----------



## Burke (Jul 29, 2012)

Has anyone talked to Bobby recently on the phone?


----------



## tegtaker007 (Jul 31, 2012)

underground reptiles has red tegus for sale already. And black and whites also.


----------



## Burke (Jul 31, 2012)

Ya their reds look nice, I just want to know if varnyards reds hatched or if there was a problem. So if there was a problem I can look around and find another red while they are available.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Aug 1, 2012)

Be careful with underground I have ordered two tegus from them and never had a "smooth experience" with them. One instance they messed up the order and wound up chasing a fed ex truck til 8 at night. The other instance the tegu came in bad shape. I've had one dealing with Bobby and it went well no issues reds hatch later be calm anxious ones lol


----------



## Burke (Aug 1, 2012)

Im calm, the only reason Im a little stressed is because I talked to him on the 22nd and he said the will hatch by the 24th which would be 62 days and if they didn't then something is wrong. Since then I have not been able to get in contact with him.


----------



## DoctorPepper4 (Aug 1, 2012)

well i know the feeling ive been waiting since april i call him on april 20th 2012 he said he ships out in three weeks so i paid him in Full june came nothing i called him he told me he didnt have me in his books i emailed him a copy of my payment and then he said july july came and went nothing so now im going to call him and ask for my money back my dad a lawyer and said since i have all the emails of him saying in july and we already in August he broke the verbal contract im just waiting for him to pick up the phone he never answers he needs to learn how to treat paying customers better....SHAME ON YOU BOBBY YOU NEED BETTER PEOPLE SKILLS...


----------



## agv0008 (Aug 1, 2012)

DoctorPepper4 said:


> well i know the feeling ive been waiting since april i call him on april 20th 2012 he said he ships out in three weeks so i paid him in Full june came nothing i called him he told me he didnt have me in his books i emailed him a copy of my payment and then he said july july came and went nothing so now im going to call him and ask for my money back my dad a lawyer and said since i have all the emails of him saying in july and we already in August he broke the verbal contract im just waiting for him to pick up the phone he never answers he needs to learn how to treat paying customers better....SHAME ON YOU BOBBY YOU NEED BETTER PEOPLE SKILLS...



This post (along with many others) got me thinking...

Every time someone complains about Bobby, people chime in and say thinks like "he is a busy man, he hatches over 600 animals, ect.." 

Assuming all the tegus are B&W (I know they are not) and selling for $150 each:

600X150= $90,000 <- conservative estimate

I don't think it would be a bad idea to hire a high school kid for 10 bucks an hour in the summer to answer the phone and keep a simple spreadsheet that keeps track of the customers. It could potentially do wonders for his business.

However (in Bobby's defense), until the whole country stops constantly wanting his animals, he doesn't really have to change anything. He sells so many of these things and I know no matter how mad I get about lack of contact, as soon as I open that box I will be so happy that none of this will matter.

The breeding and selling of tegu hatchlings is definitely a seller's market. The demand is so high and there is little competition. This allows vendors to do pretty much whatever they want.

Additionally, it is my fault for asking who breeds the best tegus (then buying one) without researching the breeder's customer service reputation. I am spoiled with my Amazon prime account where I can click whatever I want and it shows up in a day or two.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## laurarfl (Aug 1, 2012)

I seriously doubt he is making 90K.


----------



## agv0008 (Aug 1, 2012)

Whatever he is making, I do not feel it would be hard to afford some help to keep all of his customers happy. But my point was he does not have to hire anyone or do anything different at the moment because he already controls the market. It's a perfectly legitimate business strategy. 

My neighbor when I was a kid did the same thing. He ran a tennis court resurfacing business totally by himself. He did all the manual labor and everything. More profit for him, but his availability was limited. He did the best work and many were willing to wait for him to bid on their contracts.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Aug 1, 2012)

That's 90k not including shipping food costs of the babies food costs of the adults (throughout the year that's huge) lights supplements ect.. That's 600 customers 600 names 600 emails plus all the other calls about the reds the extremes the AA's plus crazy people who call and complain for all kinds of reasons. Hiring an extra would be more pressure finding someone with good knowledge that's trusting enough to help run your personal welfare would be insane. I think the man does a pretty amazing job every year.


----------



## bmx3000max (Aug 1, 2012)

i belive a year ago or 2 he had help....not this year and i waited a year for mine from him but it was well worth the wait


----------



## agv0008 (Aug 1, 2012)

bmx3000max said:


> i belive a year ago or 2 he had help....not this year and i waited a year for mine from him but it was well worth the wait



I think it will be worth the wait. I am waiting until my transaction is complete before forming my final opinion regarding Varnyard. I am sure it will all be fine. My extreme is one that hatched a month ago and won't ship due to the weather. I bet the hold up on the reds info is partially because of this.


----------



## Burke (Aug 1, 2012)

If that was true.... I live in Florida 4 hours away, I would drive up and get it... I am kind of fearing the worst. From what I've read with the extremes and the black and whites, that as soon as they hatched he sent out paypal requests to everyone on the list. I bought a tegu from him several years ago and was very happy, but he answered his calls and told me when they hatched. I know it's a lot of work with so many babies and customers, I just want confirmation that the reds actually hatched, and didn't go bad like last year...


----------



## Scott Hogge (Aug 1, 2012)

I spoke to him in June and he said that the reds would start hatching Jul 1, but that my red was in a batch scheduled to hatch on Jul 16... so I called him on Jul 18 to make sure he hatched ok.. got the voicemail... left a message, and never heard back.

I have a deposit down on a extreme giant as well that supposedly hatched sometime in June (before I called him), but he was waiting on the red to hatch and invoice/ship them together.

I ended up purchasing an awesome 3 week old red hatchling [named MacGyver] from this guy instead ( http://www.faunaclassifieds.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1485354#post1485354 ) Parents are the reds in these pics ( http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.227187277318380.52303.188828187820956&type=3 ). He had 5 left when I contacted him a week ago, I took one, there might be a couple left.

[attachment=4706]

Here's a vid I took of little MacGyver climbing up my arm to sit on my shoulder after just three days: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0is6HOUM7oI .

He loves to explore / try to escape... at first he was just climbing the trees as part of his own little escape plans, but he quickly learned that it got my attention. Now every time I walk by he gets really excited and climbs the nearest plant to wait for my hand.

He's super active... he climbs those plants about 100x and spends about an hour free roaming around the house every day.

I've had him for 7 days now and he is already very tame. He's only met two people so far (my wife and I) and will climb up either of our arms and already prefers sleeping on/beside/under/behind either of us on the couch over sleeping in his enclosure.... when he is roaming the couch looking for a good crack to sleep in, if you just put your hand over his head he will close his eyes and go to sleep right there.

He's taking food from hand with no problem and eating like a champ... superworms, waxworms, and pinkies (pre-killed/frozen from rodentpro.com) and a little fruit (a few bites of cherry / strawberry every few days.) He took down 4 pinkies today.

Now back to Varnyard... Why doesn't the dude just keep his website up to date with minor updates? Instead of still saying "we are taking deposits for the upcoming 2012 breeding season" for everything... how about listing what has hatched and whats expected/when. It's ridiculous that there is a need for this 'where the hell is my tegu support group' thing going on here. Its our own faults though... this whole putting down a deposit for lizards that have not yet been born idea is just retarded. Show me the lizard!

Dude that takes deposits for lizards and doesn't return calls = not a real business. I've seen lemonade stands run by 9 year olds in a more professional manner.


----------



## bmx3000max (Aug 2, 2012)

how did you get your tegu to gome to you like that?


----------



## agv0008 (Aug 2, 2012)

todeyius said:


> I ended up purchasing an awesome 3 week old red hatchling [named MacGyver] from this guy instead ( http://www.faunaclassifieds.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1485354#post1485354 )



Did you just forfeit your deposits?


----------



## james.w (Aug 2, 2012)

I don't get why anything else was expected. Do a bit of research before you send somebody money.


----------



## DoctorPepper4 (Aug 2, 2012)

todeyius said:


> I'm giving up on my Varnyard deposits today.
> 
> Anyone aware of any breeders that currently have nice looking red babies and actually run real businesses?



all im saying is bobby has issues and he thinks by lien he can resolve them all i got was excuse after excuse from that dude..if you think im lien just go check out the recorded conversation i had with him..he even rushed me to get off the phone...and i paid him the full amount upfront 150.00 for a blk&wht since april all i get is excuses from him...if you cant deliver by the date you said you could...the lest bobby could do is refund my full 150.00 i dont care what people say but bobby proved to me that he
aint a real bzness man i would never deal with him after this EVER...i ordered a caiman lizard from dustin and they were both supposes to be here at the same time dustin called me when they hatched and delivered on time like he said...bobby on the other hand still giving me the lies and the run around all im saying is listen to the call go to youtube the tittle is" Got tired of waiting so i called bobby hill" and it was only 85 degrees and raining lies i tell you lies



agv0008 said:


> DoctorPepper4 said:
> 
> 
> > well i know the feeling ive been waiting since april i call him on april 20th 2012 he said he ships out in three weeks so i paid him in Full june came nothing i called him he told me he didnt have me in his books i emailed him a copy of my payment and then he said july july came and went nothing so now im going to call him and ask for my money back my dad a lawyer and said since i have all the emails of him saying in july and we already in August he broke the verbal contract im just waiting for him to pick up the phone he never answers he needs to learn how to treat paying customers better....SHAME ON YOU BOBBY YOU NEED BETTER PEOPLE SKILLS...
> ...



well i dont really care how much he make i can give a flying **** all i want is what me and you spoke about thats all you said 3rd week of july then thats what i waiting for i spoke to bobby when i was looking around but i promised him if i dont like what i see out their i promise i call you back and deal with you i looked at underground well actually drove over didnt like how he kept his animals and the prices where to high on some animals so i said forget it i went over to dustin place it was good place kept clean and he at the time had a clutch so i said dame i promised bobby hill dustin said its okay i understand thats my number one rival(lol swear it lol) he said i have something bobby doesn't have or breed at that time caiman lizard expecting so i loved the place very well kept clean what ever i said fine( really cause i felt bad) i asked him how much he said 400.00 i was like wtf for that he explained and what ever else bottom line i paid him in full as well he...he called me when the clutch was laid down when they hatched and on the 27 to tell me to stay home he was gonna ship....damn thats customer serves at its best and it puts people mind at ease....and if bobby really is making that much money then he really should hire someone to help him cause we all know he needs it....


----------



## Scott Hogge (Aug 2, 2012)

agv0008 said:


> todeyius said:
> 
> 
> > I ended up purchasing an awesome 3 week old red hatchling [named MacGyver] from this guy instead ( http://www.faunaclassifieds.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1485354#post1485354 )
> ...



Yeah... I mean the dude just hasn't returned my call and I'm not interested in wasting more time trying to pursue it, so probably. He may or may not be contacting me in the future when/if something hatches or doesn't and he sends out refunds.... no idea but its not anything I'm waiting for. 

If he does eventually contact me about them, anyone who would like another red or giant is welcome to my deposited ones (if u can actually get ahold of the dude that is.) It sounds like he just keeps horrible records and thinks he's too important to need to return customer calls. I don't care about the deposits, I just wanted to be make sure I got a nice red as young as possible so I could start working with him. I was originally wanting 2 (so i deposited for a red and a giant), but now that I have little MacGyver I think I'd much rather just put all my energy into him since he's so awesome.


----------



## bmx3000max (Aug 2, 2012)

todeyius said:


> agv0008 said:
> 
> 
> > todeyius said:
> ...



i privately messaged you todeyus


----------



## Scott Hogge (Aug 2, 2012)

bmx3000max said:


> how did you get your tegu to gome to you like that?



A couple simple things:

His enclosure has no top so its very easy to interact with him. I keep the humidity up in the entire house and give him baths so there is no need for a roof. The first day he was skiddish... I just sat next to the enclosure and worked on my laptop and ignored him. Soon he would't freak out every time I got up or moved around. Then I started hang a hand over the edge and just ignore him. When he would be basking with his eyes closed I would give him a little rub under his chin, lightly enough that it could have just been an ant. After a few sec he realized I was touching him and would run off a few feet. Every time though he would move away less... and after about 10 of these he was no longer scared and running, but would just wake up and turn his head an inch or so, as if he was just a little irritated but not afraid. 

I've also found with him and other tegus that pretending to go to sleep when they look at you is a great way to get them to trust you. They are smart lizards and will interpret your actions as if you are another big lizard. When you stare at them, they know, and they think you are debating the best way to eat them. When you go to sleep, they know you are either full, or don't eat tegus. Look at how your tegu responds when he does and doesn't want to eat. When hes basking and doesnt want to eat, if you drop a worm in front of him, he closes his eyes and goes back to sleep. Acting like that makes him think you dont wanna eat him. When he does wanna eat, he will freeze for a second as to not startle the prey while he stares and debates his plan of attack, then he goes for it. If you are frozen/quiet/staring at him, that looks like ur about to eat him. 

Talking to them also helps a lot. Some people say that they learn to trust your voice, which may or may not be true, but it definitely makes them know you dont want to eat them because predators are quiet and dont talk to their prey. Just saying anything in a nice calm voice helps. Its important to get them comfortable with how things normally are... noisy. If you are always quiet because you dont want to scare them, they know and say "why is this thing trying to be so quiet and not scare me. it probably wants to eat me." The more you try to be tricky, the more he knows ur up to something that isn't his plan. Things like holding your breath to be quiet when you try to pick him up is a bad idea. He knows something is up. They are better at reading your body language than you are. If you have a hidden agenda, they know.

I've never tried to catch him. they remember u as the dude that makes them do things they don't wanna do... so even if u've built up the trust and he isnt scared of u, he will avoid you just because he wants to do his own thing. The key is to first make him not fear you, and then to be seen as something that helps him do whatever he wants, and then he will always take you up on your offer of help. So as soon as MacGyver started using the plants in escape attempts, I went to the gym to work up a sweat, came back, rubbed it all over the tops of the plants, and started putting my hand out any time he climbed to the top of the plants. After a day he thought of me as the big warm tree that always helps him escape. It has to work the other way too though... so once he is done exploring your shoulders and tries to climb down you, rather than stopping him, u gotta do the little moving hand stairs things down and help him get to the floor and let him explore [in a tegu-safe room... where u wont have to catch/chase him for any safty reasons etc...] Same thing on the couch... when he wants to go down, I help him.

And one small note on biting.  There are different kinds of biting.  If he is leaping at you trying to bite, you need to just back off and work on the trust part more.  If he is doing the thing where he is in your hands and he starts pushing his face into your arm for a few sec, then he starts to open his mouth and tries eat your arm (he did this once on day 2)... just rub his head and say "little dude im not food, and you cant even fit my arm into your mouth anyway."  Don't do something like hit him on the head and say "bad lizard."


So the short version. Two simple things, do them in this order:

1) Build trust first. Never try to catch him, never try to punish him.
2) As soon as he doesn't fear you, start helping him do whatever his stubborn plans are and he will love you forever.


----------



## Scott Hogge (Aug 2, 2012)

DoctorPepper4 said:


> todeyius said:
> 
> 
> > I'm giving up on my Varnyard deposits today.
> ...



I just watched your recorded convo with bobby and would recommend anyone else who is expecting one to watch it also. Here's the direct link for those of you to lazy to search for the title that was posted:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpQu_TRGWrk


----------



## Ujarak (Aug 2, 2012)

Watched the video...i wonder if he realizes that in one sentence he told u there is a shipping hold in florida right now and in another said he has to take a call of someone who he just shipped a tegu to.


----------



## DoctorPepper4 (Aug 2, 2012)

Ujarak said:


> Watched the video...i wonder if he realizes that in one sentence he told u there is a shipping hold in florida right now and in another said he has to take a call of someone who he just shipped a tegu to.



i dont think bobby realized he got caught lien he has told me so many lies 
i just think he truth-o-fobic(its my new word for people that are worst then pathological lier's cause even they tell the truth at some point bobby doesn't) but like i said i called him today and he didnt even answer i was just gonna ask for my money back and the hell with him...and keep it moving i saw nice one for the same price and already dog tame...well thanks for watching and im glad someone out there knows how i feel...make sure you tell everybody to watch it so they can see what a lier he really is.....


----------



## tommylee22 (Aug 2, 2012)

My 2cents, I'm a huge fan of Bobby!! the guy shipped and called a few times checking to be sure I picked up at post office, my wife spoke with him and was happy to hear how concerned he was about wanting to know the animal arrived ok. I think he puts the animals first over peoples wants(whats a extra week or two?). You will get your tegu. I put my deposit down first few days of March and was told they could hatch as early as May and as late as Jun. then 3 weeks after hatching he would ship. He did exactly what he said he would do but he did check weather with me first before he shipped. Fact is there has been crazy heat waves all up and down the East coast.

IDK maybe I was just one of the lucky ones but Bobby is a straight forward guy and I would order from him again.


----------



## Skeetzy (Aug 2, 2012)

Ujarak said:


> Watched the video...i wonder if he realizes that in one sentence he told u there is a shipping hold in florida right now and in another said he has to take a call of someone who he just shipped a tegu to.



He said he shipped tegu's out yesterday. Phone call was placed on August 1st, correct? Well the recorded high of the day in Pensacola, FL was 86*. He said when it's over 90* he can't ship I believe I read on this forum. Who's to say he didn't ship tegu's out the day before? It would've been possible.

Also, I think everyone just needs to relax. I agree, he should hire someone to handle his emails/phone calls/etc. I did it for someone at a local paintball store all of high school, and the store didn't make nearly what Bobby does. But, he's clearly a man who is set on running a business by himself. Nothing anyone says really changes it, and he still makes his sales, so you're really just wasting your time bitching and stressing yourself out.

Everyone has to remember, it's the animals Bobby waits on, and cares about. He can't control when they lay the eggs, or when the eggs hatch. It's all in the animals hands. When he tells you "hatch in May/June, ship 3 weeks after hatching" is just a general statement, as that's his guess for when they're usually ready. He tells you everything you need to know from the get go.

I'm just as antsy as the next guy waiting for my tegu from Bobby to come. Hopefully mine ships this week, at the 3 week mark, but if not, oh well. It will come. I haven't gotten worked up, pissed off, or stressed out over this whole ordeal. Just extremely anxious since putting my deposit down on mine nearly 5 months ago. Everyone lets this anxiety build up into frustration about something they chose to get into. A simple search into the forum to read about Varnyard would've prepared you for this whole mess.


----------



## Ujarak (Aug 2, 2012)

July 31 the highest temp was 87 in pesacola and aug 1 it was 86....so why could he ship the day before but not on a day that was cooler...


----------



## tommylee22 (Aug 3, 2012)

Could be as simple as he wants to ship in bulk and there was heat advisories in other parts of the country(fact) and to make a trip to the post office for one or two animals may not be as cost effective as shipping a lot more in a bulk. You got to think like business person, I would wait till I could wrangle up a large shipment before making the trip if the post office was posibly saying the east coast has a heat advisory and they suggested waiting. He's not a small time breeder with only a couple clients hes shipping a ton of animals and caring for them all at the same time, cut him some slack, his Tegu's are the best and he must be doing something right to get on the level that he is.


----------



## DoctorPepper4 (Aug 3, 2012)

tommylee22 said:


> My 2cents, I'm a huge fan of Bobby!! the guy shipped and called a few times checking to be sure I picked up at post office, my wife spoke with him and was happy to hear how concerned he was about wanting to know the animal arrived ok. I think he puts the animals first over peoples wants(whats a extra week or two?). You will get your tegu. I put my deposit down first few days of March and was told they could hatch as early as May and as late as Jun. then 3 weeks after hatching he would ship. He did exactly what he said he would do but he did check weather with me first before he shipped. Fact is there has been crazy heat waves all up and down the East coast.
> 
> IDK maybe I was just one of the lucky ones but Bobby is a straight forward guy and I would order from him again.



i guess you was lucky but im an honest person i dont need to lie...he has been giving me the run around for the longest and im still waiting..thats fine that you put the animal first never had a problem with that never will...its the lies how you gonna tell me heat wave and i live in florida i live in homestead by the everglades and if there was a heat wave the everglades gets it first then you rush me off the phone cause he knows it and i know it hes been giving me the run around i would have never gave him the payment if i knew i had to wait till july he said three weeks and then lied to me told me i was hearing **** then july now we in august now i bet you anything ill have to wait till september...this dude lies to ******* much...you got lucky



Skeetzy said:


> Ujarak said:
> 
> 
> > Watched the video...i wonder if he realizes that in one sentence he told u there is a shipping hold in florida right now and in another said he has to take a call of someone who he just shipped a tegu to.
> ...



first of all i didnt know about this form just found out about a couple days ago....second i spoke to him on the phone april 20 2012 and told me he the only breeder that will ship in 3 weeks i look around and nobody was shipping in 3 weeks so i paid him full amount the he said i'll call you and keep you posted never did when i called him back he said i never received any payments from you i lost it then i emailed him a copy of my paypal and he saw i did mack the payment he was quite quiet he knew he up cause he shipped already instead of telling me i up would you like your money back(god knows at this point i had enough of bobby excuses and bullshit i would of said hell yea) but no he said last week of july i waited till august 1st and still nothing i called and another lie....dude i'll complain vent what ever it takes for bobby can realize he up cause he reads all these forms



Ujarak said:


> July 31 the highest temp was 87 in pesacola and aug 1 it was 86....so why could he ship the day before but not on a day that was cooler...



and youre absolutely right im glad somebody in here realized the weather cause if 86 is a heat wave then im really screwed cause today its 88 lololol


----------



## anelk002 (Aug 3, 2012)

I don't understand where u keep gettin April from. There are no eggs that hatch by then it takes almost 2 months after they are laid so April means they are laid in February while they are still hibernating. I'm pretty sure u heard him wrong. Secondly I put ky deposit down in the beginning of January and got the email July 10 they hatched so I was supposed to get mine last week I called to make sure he said he couldn't bc of whether but will hopefully get it out next week. Yes I was hoping to get it then but u have to be patient id rather wait two weeks and have it safe than earlier and dead. Just be patient


----------



## DoctorPepper4 (Aug 3, 2012)

anelk002 said:


> I don't understand where u keep gettin April from. There are no eggs that hatch by then it takes almost 2 months after they are laid so April means they are laid in February while they are still hibernating. I'm pretty sure u heard him wrong. Secondly I put ky deposit down in the beginning of January and got the email July 10 they hatched so I was supposed to get mine last week I called to make sure he said he couldn't bc of whether but will hopefully get it out next week. Yes I was hoping to get it then but u have to be patient id rather wait two weeks and have it safe than earlier and dead. Just be patient



april is when i called him and thats when he said three weeks so i was suppose to to get it june then he said july now august thats the run around to me he knows i live in florida if i drove to underground to pick up my asian water monitor why not drive to pick up my tegu what pisses me off is all the lies i live in florida there is no heat advisory...and i have no choice but to wait cause he wont refund my money back...i aint letting him keep 150.00 come on now...its the principle if i give you a date it should be there thats all...


----------



## laurarfl (Aug 3, 2012)

Watch the language, please.


----------



## DomoniqueN (Aug 3, 2012)

laurarfl said:


> Watch the language, please.



I've been waiting for an extreme and Bobby couldn't send it due to the heat. I confirmed through a friend who works for USPS that they will not ship to Nevada and a few other states. They will ship to California but the weather in Sacramento has been well over 90. I just keep bugging him and eventually he answers the phone and/or returns my calls. You can contact the post office and try to find a suitable alternative where Bobby can ship your tegu but even if the post office will ship he won't do it if the temps are over 90. It's not easy being patient.


----------



## Skeetzy (Aug 3, 2012)

http://www.weather.com/weather/monthly/USFL0399?month=-1

Pensacola, Fl's observed temps for July. Not too many shipping days under 90*.

And no offense, your spelling is horrendous, which leads me to believe your listening skills aren't too much better. I don't think you realize you're waiting on the animals to lay/hatch, and the post office to allow him to ship. I don't care if someone takes this as rude, but you clearly are just as thick-headed towards what you were told as Bobby is towards hiring help. He told you, just like everyone else, the eggs hatch AROUND may/June and ship 3 weeks later. Not that you'd be getting it 3 weeks after your deposit. You're the one who misread what he said and sent him the payment too early. Not to mention how late you placed your deposit. There's many more of us waiting for them that placed the deposits well before you. You're stirring up a huge commotion because you can't accept the fact you didn't listen correctly, min-interpreted the information, and have no patience.


----------



## Burke (Aug 3, 2012)

First of all the black & whites and extremes are a different story.... We know they hatched. On the other hand the reds didnt hatch and are not going to hatch because they went bad.. I just want a refund.


----------



## laurarfl (Aug 3, 2012)

I don't care who can spell or not. But let's set the F bombs aside. We have a lot of posters who have English a second language and some people just aren't natural spellers. That shouldn't make someone feel like they can't contribute.


----------



## Thelegendofcharlie (Aug 3, 2012)

laurarfl said:


> I don't care who can spell or not. But let's set the F bombs aside. We have a lot of posters who have English a second language and some people just aren't natural spellers. That shouldn't make someone feel like they can't contribute.


----------



## jwyo (Aug 3, 2012)

Part of the issue I see is that even though many carriers/shippers check the heat at the destination, but not transfer points. Most of my shipments go through memphis, so in theory it can be 80 here and where the shipper is and 95 in memphis. Also most of the times I have ordered the seller would ship out later in the evening, around 7-8 pm, and I would receive before 10 am. Little chance of over heating if shipped during those times.


----------



## ReptiiGuys (Aug 3, 2012)

ya im going to get a nice red tegu from undergroundreptiles you should probably get one their. They have some nice reds.
http://undergroundreptiles.com/


----------



## bonedoc (Aug 4, 2012)

I see alot of people flaming bobby here and it is getting so old to see. As stated by some previous posters weare all playing a waiting game. We are all waiting on animals to lay and hatch. It is not by any means an exact science. Plus there have been alot of shipping advisories and restrictions due to the heat, especially through the USPS which is what Bobby uses. People need to realize that Bobby cares more about the animals than shipping them when they are not ready or could perish because of temperatures. I think alot of people need to stop wining on the forum. If you really want an answer pick up the phone and call him. Make sure you leave a message, he is to busy to check caller id's for those that call and hang up. He is a busy guy, he does this on his own, could he use help, yes, but in this current economic climate, as a small business owner myself...you do it all. The things we don't see on here are the other things he deals with. Like people demanding that animals ship when not ready and still have a live arrival guarantee, people placing deposits and when asked to pay the balance waiting it back, etc. We are talking about a breeder that deals with upwards of a 1000 hatchlings each season...try it people...it is alot of work. 
Now I personally spoke to Bobby three different times on the phone yesterday, maybe I was lucky...and just caught him at the right time. I've had my deposits in since the 2011 season which unfortunately went belly up for Bobby. I was waiting for an extreme giant and a high contrast red. We decided to go with an extreme giant and an all american instead. So I spoke to Bobby yesterday, confirmrd everything, confirmed the shipping date, all squared away. 
Point being...if you have questions, call him, deal with the vendor, maturely and professionally. He is too busy to hold your hand while waiting for his eggs to hatch and taking care of what he has. So don't expect it. All of us are going to Varnyard for one thing...he has some of the best stock in the business. Period...end of story. He has only so many hatchlings each season, the demand for hatchlings is high, put in your deposit and get in line. People also need to remember that Bobby unfortunately lost most of his hatchlings last year...alot of those people are still in line. Why, not because Bobby is their social butterfly, because he produces some of the best babies. We are all adults here, supposedly. To say you didn't know what you were getting into here is as inexcusable as saying you didn't know you could get pregnant without birth control. Come on people, move on. There are better topics to debate and discuss.


----------



## jwyo (Aug 4, 2012)

Being busy and slammed at work is hardly an excuse for poor customer service. And to say just because he has good stock you need to deal with whatever crap he wants to feed you is BS. This forum is here because of issues exactly like this. To discuss good and bad aspects of animals, products, and dealers. Fan boys saying someone has to get over it and grow up, is exactly the same as them "flaming" him. Your experience is a statistical factor of 1. It is hardly representative of the customer service complaints I have read, and I read many many more poor reviews of his customer service than good ones. The quality of his animals means nothing, if he treats his animals any where close to what he treats his customers like, then its not a very attractive business transaction. 

FWIW- i dont know bobby, nor have I done any business with him. This is just general observations about what I have read on the internet, here and on other forums.


----------



## bonedoc (Aug 4, 2012)

You state the point in your response, you have never dealt with him. As for those that do, poor customer service...in some eyes..is what your going to get. You know this, so don't complain when it happens.


----------



## Carnicero (Aug 4, 2012)

I just received an extreme from Bobby last Tuesday. First time doing buisness with the man and any time Ive tried contacting him he answered wether it be through phone or email. I know it sucks to wait for your tegu as I went through all the same motions I had to wait an extra week because my temps were to hot at the time but sure enough when the temps cooled off the following week Bobby came through big time with a beautiful baby Tegu that Ive already fallen in love with. As a first time buyer from Bobby Hill I can say nothing wrong about the guy and wouldnt hesitate buying another from him if I ever get the space for it.


----------



## TeguLouie (Aug 4, 2012)

i purchased my extreme giant from bobby back in 2011 and i have to say that i had absolutely no issues. i live in california and so the time difference was not even a problem. the first call i ever made to bobby i didn't realize that it was 1 o'clock in the morning for him, i left a message saying to call me back any time and he called me as soon as he woke up, we talked for about an hour about what kind of animal i wanted and what i needed to be ready for. i can say that bobby has been fantastic and i constantly refer others to him when asked where i got my GU. bobby loves his animals and is doing everything he can, as others have stated he is very busy and if he needs to hire someone else its his choice as the business owner. i am extremely happy with all of my dealings with bobby, and i will gladly purchase my next GU from him without a second thought.


----------



## tommylee22 (Aug 4, 2012)

In my opinion Bobby is the best point blank. If you can't wait till he feels it's safe to ship the animals and he risk the health of the animal for your own selfish reasons then buy from some online importer where you don't know what you get or where it came from but it for sure arrives when you want it reguardless of its well being.


----------



## Burke (Aug 6, 2012)

You guys are missing the point, there are going to be no 2012 reds... They went bad. Bobby has been ignoring my calls since july 24th... I dont think thats him being busy, thats pure avoidance.


----------



## Ujarak (Aug 6, 2012)

Ive spoken to him and there are no 2012 reds this year.


----------



## james.w (Aug 6, 2012)

What else is new, selling things that don't exist. Let's see if refunds start getting sent out. What do all the fan boys have to say now??


----------



## bmx3000max (Aug 7, 2012)

Is he refunding them?


----------



## the_cw (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm getting a B&W, but I have to say I'm not thrilled to hear this. I was willing to put the money down this year despite what happened last year because, well, I'm a nice guy. But at this point I'm not happy. Weather has been cool here and he *has* had days to ship--at least one--and I haven't heard anything.


----------



## anelk002 (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm also still waiting for my b&w. It's not supposed to go over 86 where I live till Friday and still haven't heard anything. I'm trying to be patient but its hard when you don't even get an update on anything and he doesn't respond to emails.


----------



## agv0008 (Aug 7, 2012)

james.w said:


> What else is new, selling things that don't exist. Let's see if refunds start getting sent out. What do all the fan boys have to say now??



Wow. It seems the deposit system is not working. I am pretty sure Varnyard is the only tegu breeder that takes deposits on unhatched animals.


----------



## JohnMatthew (Aug 15, 2012)

If indeed no reds have been produced this year then I think Bobby needs to start refunding those deposits. People demanding refunds merely because they get cold feet need to read a TOS before making a deposit/purchase in the future.


----------



## hanniebann (Aug 15, 2012)

^^ Agreed, nicely put.


----------



## Josh (Aug 15, 2012)

*If you contacted Bobby through this site and are having trouble getting a refund, please let me know.*

These discussions can be helpful for people who are seeking the status of Bobby's animals and potential refunds. When the conversation starts resorts to bashing and trash-talking then we have to close and/or remove the thread. Thank you for keeping it clean truthful and factual.


----------



## spark678 (Aug 15, 2012)

Hey Josh can you make a separate forum for transactions dealing with bobby and/or shipping questions. Seems like the same questions are cluttering up the forum. Thanks.


----------



## DoctorPepper4 (Aug 23, 2012)

Josh said:


> *If you contacted Bobby through this site and are having trouble getting a refund, please let me know.*
> 
> These discussions can be helpful for people who are seeking the status of Bobby's animals and potential refunds. When the conversation starts resorts to bashing and trash-talking then we have to close and/or remove the thread. Thank you for keeping it clean truthful and factual.



well i still haven't received my refund i emailed him call and left a messages ...whats going on


----------



## spark678 (Aug 23, 2012)

The only person that knows is bobby. Really a bummer to keep people holding on like this... There are several other breeders in florida with tegus. I would buy one and send Bobby with the bill.


----------



## DoctorPepper4 (Aug 23, 2012)

spark678 said:


> The only person that knows is bobby. Really a bummer to keep people holding on like this... There are several other breeders in florida with tegus. I would buy one and send Bobby with the bill.



lololololol good luck...he doesn't want to refund i highly dought he'll pay for another breeders tegu lolol good luck


----------



## spark678 (Aug 24, 2012)

I was talking to you. Goodluck to you and your refund then.


----------



## bmx3000max (Aug 24, 2012)

Spark what does your signater mean?


----------



## DoctorPepper4 (Aug 25, 2012)

spark678 said:


> I was talking to you. Goodluck to you and your refund then.


 

ohh lololol thanks....hey if you dont mind what does your signature mean??


----------



## mattlagrone19 (Aug 25, 2012)

It refers to bobby saying that the paradox tegus that underground say they are the first to breed, is crap. Even if so i still love underground and what he doing there.


----------



## jwyo (Aug 25, 2012)

typical case of literally counting the chicken before it hatches. I would assume the deposit money has been spent already.


----------



## DoctorPepper4 (Aug 25, 2012)

mattlagrone19 said:


> It refers to bobby saying that the paradox tegus that underground say they are the first to breed, is crap. Even if so i still love underground and what he doing there.




cool i go to underground every other weekend they have a lot of reptiles and other cool animals last week they had monkeys and lemurs but like always over priced thats undergrounds only flaw they over price every animal....but besides that their awesome all the workers know their stuff about every animal they sell and they can sex every animal you buy right then and there i love them but not their price's...i bought an asian water monitor and it died in a week i called them and drove back over to there place and they gave me a new on now thats great customer service....they check the animal first then replaced it underground get 4 outta five stars any day from me


----------



## james.w (Aug 25, 2012)

I believe sparks signature actually is a quote from bobby in an article that had something to do with the wild tegus in Florida.


----------



## spark678 (Aug 26, 2012)

james is correct!


----------



## laurarfl (Aug 26, 2012)

It is from the article...where did the paradox quote idea come from? That's how rumors start. If it isn't first hand information....well...it just get twisted around.

As for the other...I wouldn't be too happy about an animal that died within a week, refunded or not.


----------



## Irishgrl (Nov 18, 2012)

Just out of curiosity, members who said they ordered a black and white and were waiting, did you ever receive it? We put our deposit down in January. I followed up in April with a few questions as this was a gift for my son. Then I contacted him again in July. He stated that they had hatched but the weather was preventing him from sending out and I undersood as here in NJ we had quite a hot summer. He asked for me to pay the balance so that he could ship it right out and he sent out the invoice and I paid it. I followed up again in August, and he stopped returning my emails. I did get him on the phone one more time where he stated that he had 700 orders he needed to get out and they were going in order. He was short with me, not nasty but short, and I said could I please follow up in a week or so to see if he had a more specific date and he said yes. After that he never returned an email or a message again. Then in Oct. I saw that he was accepting deposits for 2013 hatchlings. I tried calling and emailing again with no response and began to look into him some more and found complaints that were placed starting Aug. 2012. Just this past week the phone number is no longer a working number. My son is a teenager and is very passionate about reptiles. We started with smaller lizards and this was his dream come true! He is high functioning autistic but still very hard to get him to understand why Spyro isn't here etc. I breaks my heart too because he custom built his habitat and worked very hard and put aa lot of money into making half of his room Spyro's. Mr. Hill took a lot more than just our money and my son's pet (family member). I was reading on here people saying be patient etc and we were very patient and now there is no working phone number. We live in NJ but I did file a complaint with the BBB and Consumer Affairs in Fla. I am hoping that someone reads this and does not see other people saying be patient you will get it, he has had our money since Jan and paid in full for 5 months and we do not have my son's tegu. He stopped returning emails as soon as he was paid in full and he stopped picking up the phone and returning calls also. Now the number is not a working number but his site is says he is accepting deposits for 2013 hatchlings and on another forum someone last week contacted him in regard to a purchase via email and he replied. Do NOT do business unless you are going to pay upon delivery and that isn't going to be allowed to happen. I researched him and in Dec 2011 and Jan 2012 all I saw was great reviews and videos and my son fell in love instantly. I can't put into words the heartbreak. I am hoping to get him a hatchling from a reputable breeder although now we are scared to death, and he can work with him and have him tame. I wish I found the fauna threads and tegu talk earlier, I would have only been out my deposit and would have had time to get my son a black & white and he would never had known and been hurt.


----------



## Bntegus (Nov 18, 2012)

Irishgrl said:


> Just out of curiosity, members who said they ordered a black and white and were waiting, did you ever receive it? We put our deposit down in January. I followed up in April with a few questions as this was a gift for my son. Then I contacted him again in July. He stated that they had hatched but the weather was preventing him from sending out and I undersood as here in NJ we had quite a hot summer. He asked for me to pay the balance so that he could ship it right out and he sent out the invoice and I paid it. I followed up again in August, and he stopped returning my emails. I did get him on the phone one more time where he stated that he had 700 orders he needed to get out and they were going in order. He was short with me, not nasty but short, and I said could I please follow up in a week or so to see if he had a more specific date and he said yes. After that he never returned an email or a message again. Then in Oct. I saw that he was accepting deposits for 2013 hatchlings. I tried calling and emailing again with no response and began to look into him some more and found complaints that were placed starting Aug. 2012. Just this past week the phone number is no longer a working number. My son is a teenager and is very passionate about reptiles. We started with smaller lizards and this was his dream come true! He is high functioning autistic but still very hard to get him to understand why Spyro isn't here etc. I breaks my heart too because he custom built his habitat and worked very hard and put aa lot of money into making half of his room Spyro's. Mr. Hill took a lot more than just our money and my son's pet (family member). I was reading on here people saying be patient etc and we were very patient and now there is no working phone number. We live in NJ but I did file a complaint with the BBB and Consumer Affairs in Fla. I am hoping that someone reads this and does not see other people saying be patient you will get it, he has had our money since Jan and paid in full for 5 months and we do not have my son's tegu. He stopped returning emails as soon as he was paid in full and he stopped picking up the phone and returning calls also. Now the number is not a working number but his site is says he is accepting deposits for 2013 hatchlings and on another forum someone last week contacted him in regard to a purchase via email and he replied. Do NOT do business unless you are going to pay upon delivery and that isn't going to be allowed to happen. I researched him and in Dec 2011 and Jan 2012 all I saw was great reviews and videos and my son fell in love instantly. I can't put into words the heartbreak. I am hoping to get him a hatchling from a reputable breeder although now we are scared to death, and he can work with him and have him tame. I wish I found the fauna threads and tegu talk earlier, I would have only been out my deposit and would have had time to get my son a black & white and he would never had known and been hurt.



i have some gaints that where born in june there are around 24'' now i will give you one for free i just dont like that guy and that was my whole reason was the deposit thing someone needs to put there foot in his a$$ please email me [email protected]


----------



## laurarfl (Nov 18, 2012)

File an IC3 complaint for internet crime. Two years ago, he was a much more dependable business and had been for years. That is why you see favorable reviews for him. He seemed to have a bad year one year and then just fell apart.


----------



## james.w (Nov 18, 2012)

Bntegus said:


> Irishgrl said:
> 
> 
> > Just out of curiosity, members who said they ordered a black and white and were waiting, did you ever receive it? We put our deposit down in January. I followed up in April with a few questions as this was a gift for my son. Then I contacted him again in July. He stated that they had hatched but the weather was preventing him from sending out and I undersood as here in NJ we had quite a hot summer. He asked for me to pay the balance so that he could ship it right out and he sent out the invoice and I paid it. I followed up again in August, and he stopped returning my emails. I did get him on the phone one more time where he stated that he had 700 orders he needed to get out and they were going in order. He was short with me, not nasty but short, and I said could I please follow up in a week or so to see if he had a more specific date and he said yes. After that he never returned an email or a message again. Then in Oct. I saw that he was accepting deposits for 2013 hatchlings. I tried calling and emailing again with no response and began to look into him some more and found complaints that were placed starting Aug. 2012. Just this past week the phone number is no longer a working number. My son is a teenager and is very passionate about reptiles. We started with smaller lizards and this was his dream come true! He is high functioning autistic but still very hard to get him to understand why Spyro isn't here etc. I breaks my heart too because he custom built his habitat and worked very hard and put aa lot of money into making half of his room Spyro's. Mr. Hill took a lot more than just our money and my son's pet (family member). I was reading on here people saying be patient etc and we were very patient and now there is no working phone number. We live in NJ but I did file a complaint with the BBB and Consumer Affairs in Fla. I am hoping that someone reads this and does not see other people saying be patient you will get it, he has had our money since Jan and paid in full for 5 months and we do not have my son's tegu. He stopped returning emails as soon as he was paid in full and he stopped picking up the phone and returning calls also. Now the number is not a working number but his site is says he is accepting deposits for 2013 hatchlings and on another forum someone last week contacted him in regard to a purchase via email and he replied. Do NOT do business unless you are going to pay upon delivery and that isn't going to be allowed to happen. I researched him and in Dec 2011 and Jan 2012 all I saw was great reviews and videos and my son fell in love instantly. I can't put into words the heartbreak. I am hoping to get him a hatchling from a reputable breeder although now we are scared to death, and he can work with him and have him tame. I wish I found the fauna threads and tegu talk earlier, I would have only been out my deposit and would have had time to get my son a black & white and he would never had known and been hurt.
> ...



That's awesome of you Billy!!


----------



## mattlagrone19 (Nov 18, 2012)

I still havent gotten my black and white also so i know how u feel... I kinda wana show up at his front door with my wrist wraped up like a boxer and take his chin off lol...


----------



## laurarfl (Nov 19, 2012)

I hope everyone is filing IC3 complaints for Internet Crime as well.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Nov 19, 2012)

I guess I've waiting long enough, huh? Giving bobby benefit of the doubt...thinking he just ran into tough times. I think I'll be filing a complaint too...not in any hope to get my animal or money back of course, but just to hopefully prevent further scamming. 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Irishgrl (Nov 19, 2012)

Thank you, I will file the internet crime complaint. I don't understand how someone could get away with some many counts of fraud or theft. Billy, I sent you a PM. Your offer is amazing, but how can I expect you to have to pay for his fraud? You did make me cry though lol. I won't lie. I didn't know about the IC3 complaints. but now that I do hopefully by doing that it wil save someone else. It was all the positive reviews and videos that I saw in Nov, Dec 2011 and finally Jan 2012 that sealed it for us. I think if we did something on hat lever so when people typed in varnyard or tegus etc, anything that showed Mr. Hill's name to be directed to these boards would be very beneficial to other people who will be his future victims. Like i said his site does say accepting 2013 deposits. :/ Thank you for all the great information and the amazing offer. I am very grateful.


----------



## ReptileGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

todeyius said:


> I'm giving up on my Varnyard deposits today.
> 
> Anyone aware of any breeders that currently have nice looking red babies and actually run real businesses?



Fass Farms
512-630-6125

That is where I got flux from  He is great! All of his tegus are 100% sexed.


----------



## Skeetzy (Nov 19, 2012)

You do realize he asked that over 3 months ago, and already has another tegu? Lol


----------



## BatGirl1 (Nov 19, 2012)

I think most of us who were robbed by bobby have gotten babies elsewhere 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Skeetzy (Nov 19, 2012)

This is true. I think todeyius was one of the first few to grab another too. I got mine early September.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Nov 19, 2012)

I got niles on 9/11 this year 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Irishgrl (Nov 19, 2012)

Filed my IC3 against Bobby Hill ( Varnyard Herps) today. I really hope this stops anyone else from getting scammed. We didn't realize it in time, Call us naieve, I just never ever saw this coming.


----------



## Bntegus (Nov 19, 2012)

poor bobby lol


----------



## laurarfl (Nov 20, 2012)

I think this whole situation took a lot of people by surprise. I'm one of those who used to recommend him highly. But when he didn't deliver in 2011 or refund money, I was hoping it was just a bad year. Now it is just snowballing.


----------



## ReptileGuy (Nov 20, 2012)

Skeetzy said:


> You do realize he asked that over 3 months ago, and already has another tegu? Lol



Ya I knew he had MacGyver...I thought he was getting him a wife lol Wasn't looking at the dates.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Nov 20, 2012)

ReptileGuy said:


> Skeetzy said:
> 
> 
> > You do realize he asked that over 3 months ago, and already has another tegu? Lol
> ...



Yea, he's also banned from Tegu Talk for a reason I don't know. Personally, I don't think he should have been banned. Probably had something to do with him bashing Bobby.


----------



## laurarfl (Nov 21, 2012)

No he was banned for bashing me and Josh, and repeated foul language even after he was asked to stop, and then making fake accounts to do the same.


----------



## Strange_Evil (Nov 21, 2012)

Its sad to see how much Bobby has fallen,he was once one of my favorite breeders when it came to quality. I haven't been on here for a while so i'm not sure if things have been resolved with some but best of luck to you all!


----------



## LoveSpell (Dec 4, 2012)

I know personally how it is to run a business based on animals.. I own a operating horse farm and have other projects going on... Be patient. You cannot predict mother nature. I have done business with Mr. Bobby before... I waited and was patient and he did come thru.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Dec 4, 2012)

LoveSpell said:


> I know personally how it is to run a business based on animals.. I own a operating horse farm and have other projects going on... Be patient. You cannot predict mother nature. I have done business with Mr. Bobby before... I waited and was patient and he did come thru.



Your post... I have never laughed so hard before in my life.


----------



## blokhedd (Dec 4, 2012)

TeguBuzz said:


> LoveSpell said:
> 
> 
> > I know personally how it is to run a business based on animals.. I own a operating horse farm and have other projects going on... Be patient. You cannot predict mother nature. I have done business with Mr. Bobby before... I waited and was patient and he did come thru.
> ...



same here. LOL.


----------



## LoveSpell (Dec 4, 2012)

Good Lord what happend to this forum.....


----------



## mattlagrone19 (Dec 4, 2012)

blokhedd said:


> TeguBuzz said:
> 
> 
> > LoveSpell said:
> ...



Wow.. I mean wow... Haha


----------



## LoveSpell (Dec 4, 2012)

I've been gone for a few years....


----------



## TeguBuzz (Dec 4, 2012)

LoveSpell said:


> I've been gone for a few years....



I think people have been patient enough with Bobby Hill. Seeing your post mademe crack up though, thanks for that. I'm tired of the whole "be patient" excuse when we haven't heard ANYTHING back from Bobby. To add to that, his number has been closed and he is ALREADY taking deposits or the 2013 seasom without even fulfilling the reds from 2011, and the bws and reds from this year. I use to voucb for him and now I am sickened.


----------



## laurarfl (Dec 4, 2012)

perhaps you haven't been aware of the situation. Bobby no longer owns this forum and he has stolen a lot of deposit money without sending out tegus.


----------



## LoveSpell (Dec 4, 2012)

< is not aware of nothing. I've been gone since 2008.

That's a shame... That's not like him.. I love my tegu I have from him..I didn't even know he was off this forum....Thanks for explaining instead of just laughing :3 ... lurker mode.


----------



## laurarfl (Dec 4, 2012)

It is a shame. I don't know what happened and don't want to go into pages of speculation. It's just not good. I also have a B/W Varnyard tegu and I just love her. She's awesome!


----------



## TeguBuzz (Dec 4, 2012)

LoveSpell said:


> < is not aware of nothing. I've been gone since 2008.
> 
> That's a shame... That's not like him.. I love my tegu I have from him..I didn't even know he was off this forum....Thanks for explaining instead of just laughing :3 ... lurker mode.



My apologies. I probably should have explained a little before posting my first comment, let myself go a bit on that one. I'm usually a neutral faced member.. I think.


----------



## mattlagrone19 (Dec 4, 2012)

Well i lost 150 to him so laughing helps the pain lol... But no hard feelings to you at all....


----------



## jamesnyborg (Dec 6, 2012)

I also lost 150.00


----------



## larissalurid (Dec 7, 2012)

Yea it's insane.....I'd really like to hear if ANYONE has been able to get in contact with him at this point and if he has any sort of explanation at all. I feel extremely lucky to have received my '12 tegu from him...it's just crazy...you wouldn't think one of the formerly most reputable breeders would pull something like that....


----------



## blokhedd (Dec 7, 2012)

i have still got no refund or contact. with no number to call and know way to physically get to his alleged address all i can do is email, though hes probably added me to his spam list so i don't even show up. Its criminal what he's done. I finally got one recently from a dealer known for importing but it was my only option. My tegu was here two days after i paid for it and it was only in transit 10 hours. On a side note i did see a thread where someone posed as an interested buyer and received a response.


----------



## james.w (Dec 7, 2012)

LoveSpell said:


> < is not aware of nothing. I've been gone since 2008.
> 
> That's a shame... That's not like him.. I love my tegu I have from him..I didn't even know he was off this forum....Thanks for explaining instead of just laughing :3 ... lurker mode.



Did you happen to read any of the 7 pages prior to posting??


----------



## james.w (Dec 8, 2012)

He was not banned for insisting Varnyard was a scam. There are other reasons mentioned on the forum somewhere, he broke rules is the main problem.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Dec 8, 2012)

_Read the previous post above yours, along with all the other threads related to bobby and you'll find your answer. While you're at it read the forum rules, I'm not a moderator but if I was, that would have been your first warning._


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Dec 8, 2012)

_Once again do some research and check your info instead of spreading what's not true. Obviously you know very little about what has happened with this site and the owner. But you have no problem calling him out with false info.

That's not a good look for anyone, new member or not.

Even though it has already been stated why he was banned, that's really not need to know info it's between them. All you really need to know is that there's a reason for it and steps that are taken to prevent it, obviously they didn't follow the rules or they would still be here.
_


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Dec 8, 2012)

_If you think it's a cover up then why are you here, as you said "involving myself with a website linked to so much fraud"?. 

No matter how you look at it, what you may think, here or any where else there will always be things you don't need to know and someone who determines that.
Why do some people think they're entitled to know everything especially when it has very little if anything to do with them?

You may or may not be todeyius, but you did admit that you're posting on their behalf. Other than posting their videos the only other time you have spent on this forum is in this thread questioning why they were banned and pretty much the integrity of the site owner and it's moderators.

So I ask again,.. why are you here?

_


----------



## laurarfl (Dec 8, 2012)

Language doesn't trump fraud. Decency is the name of the game. You can call out fraud and be decent about it. If Josh wants to pay for this site, run it, and put it on his resume, who cares??? It's his website. No one is forced to come here and be a part of it.


Yes, there was a Varnyard ad...probably when Bobby was in business and part of this site. It really isn't that difficult to comprehend, not very unusual, and not sign of a fraud. The conspiracy theory is frankly a bit weird, paranoid, unfounded, and quite immature.


----------



## kim86 (Dec 8, 2012)

So many crazy people on the internet.


----------



## Josh (Dec 9, 2012)

Don't feed the trolls, please.


----------



## laurarfl (Dec 9, 2012)

Sorry.....<hangs head in shame> lol


----------

